# Down I go........



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

My first cuban purchase has arrived!!! H. Upmann PCs plus he was nice enough to throw in two extra upmanns!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

You are officially doomed!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

One of those extra sticks is a Upmann Regalias vintage 1994.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

jgrimball said:


> One of those extra sticks is a Upmann Regalias vintage 1994.


Damn, that's older than you. :r


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

The other one is a Upmann preciosas 1992.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

damn those are nice as heck and some nice old sticks!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks pretty good!! With Vintage cigars to boot!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

....and you were worried lol


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

poker said:


> ....and you were worried lol


Yes, I would like to thank Poker & Mo for introducing me to the slope and *shoving* me down! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes you are now an official addict.

Congrats.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah grim you got shoved down the slope but in a nice way


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Seek help B4 its too late  


Oh.... Nice sticks btw :w


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Seek help B4 its too late
> 
> Oh.... Nice sticks btw :w


It's already too late!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

If you are not sure that cool-ador is working 100%, I will be glad to hold these for you (and any others that you might be worried about spoiling). I'm sure we can work out some type of visitation rights!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> It's already too late!


Down I go..................... where I stop nobody know's


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> You are officially doomed!


Doomed Is not a strong enough word. You are focked. :hn


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Doomed Is not a strong enough word. You are focked. :hn


*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

jgrimball said:


> Yes, I would like to thank Poker & Mo for introducing me to the slope and *shoving* me down! :r


Wheee! Isn't the slippery slope fun?! :r


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice start...Whats next, I know you are looking


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looking good Justin

Congrats... I think 

hmmm, why doesn't my source send me some vintage freebies?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Some good news! This box I got is from 2003!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

congrats on your first purchase...as The Prince said "your focked" enjoy those babies


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look awesome!! Congrats on the first purchase


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats! They look great, enjoy em!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Wheee! Isn't the slippery slope fun?! :r


hahaha for some reason this made me laugh real hard.

nice grim... they do look yummy


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A visual graph of the Havana Mudslide...




X <---Welcome stage
``
```
`````
````````X <---kinda possibly focked stage
````````````
``````````````
````````````````
``````````````````X <--- pretty much focked for sure stage
`````````````````````
````````````````````````
````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````
``````````````````````````````X <--- jgrimball 
` ``````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````
``````````````````````````````````
````````````````````````````````` X <---super focked stage (some lie to loved ones at this point)
`````````````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````````
``````````````````````````````````````
````````````````````````````````````````X <---freefall focked stage 
``````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````X <---hopelessly focked stage aka:"I'm now broke" stage)
````````````````````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````````
````````````````````````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````````````````````
``````````````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````````````X <---focked beyond belief stage `````````````````````````````````````````````````````(lying is safer)
``````````````````````````````````````````````````````
```````````````````````````````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````` 
```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````X <---many of us are waiting here! 
```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````` :r


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

poker said:


> A visual graph of the Havana Mudslide...


 :r :r I LOVE IT! You might have to rethink my spot on that slope. Here is what I bought cubanwise in the last ten days.

- Box of Upmanns
- two boxes of Guantanamera Decimos
- Fiver of Cohiba Siglo 1's
- Tener of PSD4's
Dang!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

My lord I didn't know you got all that! You are wayy past focked! 

I can make room in the humi! We definately need to trade some stuff once I start "sliding down"

See you at the bottom!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in the SFS stage for sure(every month I make my last purchase ) What i have noticed is that I have taken some freefalls not pictured in this graph, which seems to accelerate the downward motion, compared to sliding, which offers some type of friction, therefore slowing the momentum. Freefalling is very dangerous. Does anybody think that Newton's laws apply in the slippery slope?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PSD4, RASS, ERDM, Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, P. Shorts, and RASCC. did i fall off or parachute?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> PSD4, RASS, ERDM, Boli PC, Cuaba Generosos, P. Shorts, and RASCC. did i fall off or parachute?


You just transported to the bottom.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

There needs to be an 'at the top, waiting for those halfway down to throw us a line' point on the graphical aid.


----------

